# Obsidian Black Mercedes C63 AMG Enhancement Detail...



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hullllo again people. Been looking forward to this one for a while.

The owner has given us a lot of work over the years and he recently picked up a C63, thought I should offer to get it looking it's best again.

I must say a massive thank you to @JD for sending me BoS up, being black it was the only option for this type of car! My last pot is long finished and the outlay i'm not sure is worth it, I think Sheild should be next.

Anyway, on to the detail, I mentioned to the owner that I could improve the finish quite well as it was rather dull and tried looking, I probably surprised myself with just how well it came up.

20150621_083045 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083052 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083119 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083147 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083157 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083204 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083218 by gally.., on Flickr

Wheels are going for a diamond cut refurb so nothing in the way of sealing or deeper cleaning required. Arches heavily cleaned with Vikan brush and G101.

Autosmart snowfoam/reset/g101 on badges and rubbers etc. Tarx and iron x used for further decontamination. BH soft clay also used, very lightly! Hydro2 used a drying aid (the most expensive one that ever existed I know but it's just amazing stuff).

20150621_083900 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083909 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083916 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_083935 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_084147 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_084652 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_084701 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_084706 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_084945 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_093010 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_093014 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_093022 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_093620 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_100443 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_100448 by gally.., on Flickr

Although silly to use as a drying aid it will leave the car almost bone dry if water sheeting is done correctly, you can see half the bootlid is dry. After sheeting I made a cuppa, came back and there was only minor droplets left on the roof, screens and bonnet. It's hard not to use it!

Inside for some checking and masking!

20150621_110812 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_110935 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_110958 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_111009 by gally.., on Flickr

My LED pretty much lost most of it's power by this point, you can see from the previous images it's struggled to light up the panels unlike previous detailing thread. Camera flash came in handy.

Tested bonnet square as always, I had worked on Mercedes paint of this age a few times but mostly light colours. White Hex and CarPro Fixer used. I really like the polish due to the low dusting and the fact you can change the pad to suit the paint and correction required!

20150621_112125 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_112507 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_112532 by gally.., on Flickr

Couple from the bootlid, the light coming into the workshop really doesn't help as it's flooded with daylight! Couple of deeper marks left in the clearcoat but a very good improvement from a simple combo. All panels checked with Spies Hecker panel-wipe wipe down, Menzerna never seems to fill much anyway from my experience.

20150621_120853 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_120856 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_120929 by gally.., on Flickr

Hand cleansed with Werkstat Prime (I can't stop using it) enhanced the finish and brought more clarity again. Seems to missing my picture of my applicator, love how cleansers can remove dirt even after polishing, microscopic pores are fascinating.

At this point I gave the car it's first coat of Bos, you can see it curing away. It's hand downs still the easiest wax in the world to use/remove. It's always had that graininess, that still old school character and as always that smell, Distinctive!

Prime used on the glass, g5 on the front screen
Megs/CarPro perl used on the tyres
CarPro Perl used n the plastics and rubbers
Britemax on the exhausts.

Round badges etc with the buds and nano express before a final coat of BoS and a nano express wipedown.

20150621_150332 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_150435 by gally.., on Flickr

Outside after applying the second coat and remove in the nice weather whilst wiping down.

20150621_153451 by gally.., on Flickr

Enjoy the afters guys and thanks for reading the usual drivel!

20150621_153800 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_153922 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_153933 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154018 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154046 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154057 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154108 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154115 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154138 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154150 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154205 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154318_001 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154336 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154358 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154412 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154434 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154522 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154536 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154559 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154639 by gally.., on Flickr

20150621_154127 by gally.., on Flickr


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Sexy beast of a car looking great


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What is BOS durability? Did you considered anything else?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Durability? Probably a good rain shower. 

No I never considered anything else. I'm a massive Britemax Vantage fan. There aren't any waxes that impress me much these days. 

I'm convinced more now than ever that you can't reinvent the wheel. BoS and Glasur etc remind me of a simpler time in detailing.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning finish young man and now looking as good as it sounds! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> Durability? Probably a good rain shower.
> 
> No I never considered anything else. I'm a massive Britemax Vantage fan. There aren't any waxes that impress me much these days.
> 
> I'm convinced more now than ever that you can't reinvent the wheel. BoS and Glasur etc remind me of a simpler time in detailing.


Why not sealant or good coating then?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Did you read what I posted? Surely by using BoS you realise durability was the last thing on my mind?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great job gally :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

gally said:


> D There aren't any waxes that impress me much these days.
> 
> BoS and Glasur etc remind me of a simpler time in detailing.


Yes I read it. But waxes doesn't impress you why you choose it


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done fella


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No no, newish waxes don't impress me much chap. Older waxes I love. Reminds me when I first found detailing and DW. 

Waxes will always feel special to use. Something a coating cannot do, given the choice between wax and some CQUK give me CarPro anytime but... that's not always what is called for. 

Detailing should be fun and waxing is a lot of fun, especially when using a nice one.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work as ever matey.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Luv it , great job.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Fantastic work on a beautiful car gally.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great results mate, nothing like a black car onced polished. 
I also love these in the estate model. 

Gonz.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that pal, great work. I particularly like the wheels, they look so much nicer than the usual black offerings we see!

Great work, interesting products being used too.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

gally said:


> No no, newish waxes don't impress me much chap. Older waxes I love. Reminds me when I first found detailing and DW.
> 
> Waxes will always feel special to use. Something a coating cannot do, given the choice between wax and some CQUK give me CarPro anytime but... that's not always what is called for.
> 
> Detailing should be fun and waxing is a lot of fun, especially when using a nice one.


Nail. On. Head. :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Great work on that correction! :thumb:

That Obsidian is quite hard - reminds me of when I did my MDs >SL63AMG<


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Good turnaround on that and especially liked the pics of the water sheeting, don't see that in any write ups usually. Agree on the waxing aspect, it is very therapeutic to wax and buff a car after your hard work, for me it gives me a chance to just chill out. I do plan on investigating coatings and sealants but will always be a wax guy.

Very nice job indeed :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys, very much appreciated!



muzzer42 said:


> Good turnaround on that and especially liked the pics of the water sheeting, don't see that in any write ups usually. Agree on the waxing aspect, it is very therapeutic to wax and buff a car after your hard work, for me it gives me a chance to just chill out. I do plan on investigating coatings and sealants but will always be a wax guy.
> 
> Very nice job indeed :thumb:


Thanks for the words mate, nice to see some feedback also! I do enjoy doing some write ups now and again!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

top work matt looks great


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

What a beauty! Lovely detail, well done.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

khurum6392 said:


> top work matt looks great


It's not Matt that did the correction detail but Kev/Gally! 

You've been confused because the colour '*Obsidian*' Black is mentioned in the thread title! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Alan W said:


> It's not Matt that did the correction detail but Kev/Gally!
> 
> You've been confused because the colour '*Obsidian*' Black is mentioned in the thread title!
> 
> Alan W


ok pal top work anyway


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work again on a beauty of a car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job..now looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. The owner was very very pleased! 

Such a rewarding colour.


----------



## sidevalve (Apr 29, 2011)

gally said:


> Thanks guys. The owner was very very pleased!
> 
> Such a rewarding colour.


Your work's fantastic, but I'm gob-smacked at the amount of orange peel visible in a lot of the pix (especially the second one in, showing the front wing - but loads of others). I've never been a Mercedes fan, but if I had been I wouldn't be any more. Unless this car has been refinished not too well, their standards are slipping badly.


----------



## sidevalve (Apr 29, 2011)

For instance. As I said, no reflection (ho ho) on your work - you did a brilliant job making a silk purse out of a sow's ear. But if that's an £80K (or whatever) paint job, I'm Archbishop Desmond Tutu...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments mate. Hadn't really noticed the peel that much whilst detailing it to be fair.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks cracking mate, nice turn around.

I saw you mentioned Shield as a potential replacement for BOS, you wouldnt be dissapointed my favourite all round SV wax. Can be seen on the C63 below.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Rob! Sheild is probably my favourite all round wax, boutiqueness, performance, price. If I could have just one fair priced wax it would be Shield. 

I do love the new sealants, CQUK etc and have used Reload on 90% of details but waxing cannot be replicated.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks Rob! Sheild is probably my favourite all round wax, boutiqueness, performance, price. If I could have just one fair priced wax it would be Shield.
> 
> I do love the new sealants, CQUK etc and have used Reload on 90% of details but waxing cannot be replicated.


Sadly I barely get to use a wax during the winter months, but most of my summer details are topped of with something like Britemax Vantage, also a great addition to top coatings of with, limits the chances of water spotting within the first few weeks of full hardness.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent stuff. I think Vantage is still the most underused wax on the market currently. Feels like a £300+ wax to use.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

You weren't wrong when telling me about this Kev. Nice work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Thanks Jamie!


----------

